# Considering Saltwater, looking for opinions/advice



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello! I'm new to the idea of a saltwater aquarium, so looking for some opinions, advice, suggestions... whatever you've got! I'm particularly interested in hearing from anyone who's had experience with both freshwater and saltwater tanks. I had a smallish (15 gallon, I believe) freshwater tank many years ago that I kept up for several years, so I have experience there, but I know next to nothing about saltwater tanks.

We just aquired a large (well, large to me) 33 gallon tank along with a boatload of accessories, water treatments, food, "hospital tank", etc etc. The previous owner was using it as a saltwater tank, and I had originally planned to clean it out in order to convert it to freshwater, since that's what I have experience with. But my husband is really interested in doing a saltwater tank, ever since we saw one in the lobby of the hotel we went to on our last anniversary LOL It was a very nice tank, set up with a Finding Nemo theme (clown fish in an anemone (sp?), "Dory" fish, etc). As a homeschooler, I have to admit the idea of the kids being involved in setting up a real live ecosystem has a lot of appeal, too.

So I guess, I'm not sure which way to go. What are the pros/cons of a saltwater over a freshwater tank? Are they really difficult to maintain? I rarely had a freshwater fish die on me. The only real stores in my area that sell aquarium/fish supplies are one large and one smaller chain-type pet store. If we decide to go with a saltwater tank, what are some of the things I need to make sure these stores carry? And is there a basic list of what I'd need to get started/what my first steps would be in getting the tank set up and ready for fish?

Thanks so much!


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

Well first thing you will need to figure out is what type a tank you want as in a reef tank or fish tank. In both you will need some live rock for filtration. I would also consider how you are going to filter the tank sumps are my personal best way to go but you may not have that option. A 33 is to small for a dori but a clown is fine. A nem requires alot of lighting and is not recomended for a beginner.


----------



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply!

I know that I don't want to get into anything too complicated to start with. If both options require live rock, what exactly defines a reef tank? And what exactly IS live rock?

I've never heard of sumps before? The previous owner was using one of those filters that hangs on the back of the tank, which is the only kind I'm really familiar with.


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

A reef has corals. I love my reef tank. Live rock is not really required but is very very highly recomended and what it is is a calcium based rock with life on and in the rock. It houses benefical bacteria for maintianing your tank. Also gives your fish and inverts like shrimp and crabs a place to hide and play. All a sump is is a tank of water usally under you main tank to hold all your equipment like filters and heater and such so they dont cluter up your tank giving it a more natural look. A hang on back filter is fine if properly maintained. I recomend a protien skimmer. But they can get a little pricey.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

for salt water I recommend you consider adding macro algaes to balance out and stabilize operation.


my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would be totally lost in SW tanks.


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

We recently started a 29 gallon SW tank, with either one of us only having FW experience. Its been wonderful, and though a little more challenging, we've managed to figure it out, with no fish lost. We started slow, and very simple, with just some live rock, a few hardy fish, (gobies) and a cleaner shrimp. As we gained (and continue to gain) more knowledge about lighting, filtration, and all the rest, we have slowly added more friends. We now have a few polyps, some feather dusters, some firefish, and a Coral Beauty. What I like about it, and is fun for kids, is the constant life. Just from the live rock alone we've gotten a few hitch hikers, mainly small starfish, but this week we brought home a new piece that had a crab hiding in it. That was a surprise, for sure....


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> I would be totally lost in SW tanks.


Try being on the outside of the tank looking in.

I find that works better. *old dude

FWIW and with the exception of hard corals, The basic difference between salt water and FW is the water has salt in it.

I use the ~90% of the same methods for both.

What most people don't realize is that planted tanks can require tons of work and marine tanks can be easy to maintain.


still just my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That's good to know.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd suggest you check out the sticky's and you may find this thread helpful.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/freshwater-saltwater-8290.html

Good luck!


----------

